# ISPConfig 3 - Verzeichnisschutz



## torsten (18. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

irgendwie bin ich zu blöde die Optionen zum Verzeichnisschutz in ISPConfig 3 zu finden. Könnte mich da bitte jemand in die richtige Richtung stubsen?

lg

Torsten


----------



## Quest (18. Aug. 2010)

Noch nicht implementiert, siehe Roadmap im Bugtracker

*stubs*
http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=899&project=3


----------



## torsten (18. Aug. 2010)

das dafür schon ein patch existiert ist ja prima, danke. ABER leider bekomme ich den im Bugtracker hinterlegten Patch nicht zum laufen. Die Integration in ISPConfig klappt problemlos, der Reiter Security ist da aber  wenn ich auf "Add Protection" clicke erhalte ich einen Serverfehler 500. Das Log meint dazu: 


```
PHP Warning:  include_once(): Failed opening '/usr/local/ispcon
fig/interface/lib/classes/validate_security.inc.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/var/www/includes:/usr/share/php/PEAR
') in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 79, referer: http://178.63.71.81:8080/index.php
[Wed Aug 18 12:57:12 2010] [error] [client 88.130.172.83] PHP Fatal error:  Class 'validate_security' not found in /usr/l
ocal/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 80, referer: http://178.63.71.81:8080/index.php
```
die Datei "validate_security.inc.php" ist im Patchpaket auch nicht enthalten

any hints?

lg

Torsten


----------



## Burge (19. Aug. 2010)

Der Patch ist in der Regel auch nicht für die stable version sondern die svn version die man aber nicht produktiv einsetzen sollte.

Also erstmal mal ne htaccess von hand hinbasteln und warten bis das ding im nächsten release mit drin ist.


----------



## torsten (19. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> Also erstmal mal ne htaccess von hand hinbasteln und warten bis das ding im nächsten release mit drin ist.


Das ist leider keine Option für mich, zumindest nicht für den produktiven Einsatz.

lg

Torsten


----------



## torsten (1. Sep. 2010)

Problem ist gelöst. Im Bugtracker steht nun eine funktionierende Version des Patches bereit.

lg

Torsten


----------



## xxfog (7. Okt. 2010)

Ab welcher Version wird diese Funktion denn implementiert sein?


----------



## Burge (7. Okt. 2010)

Glaub in der Roadmap die Funktion bei den Tasks für 3.04 gelesen zuhaben.


----------



## bravesurfer (10. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

habe den Patch in meine ISPConfig 3.03 eingebaut und bekomme das Ganze auch prima zu sehen. Beim Versuch hier ein VZ-Schutz anzulegen meckert das Script jedoch dass das gewählte VZ nicht in /var/www/clients/client[ID]/ liegen würde, tut es aber (/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/).

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kann helfen?


----------



## torsten (13. Dez. 2010)

du kannst den Verzeichnisschutz nur mit dem Kundenaccount zu dem er gehören soll bearbeiten, nicht als admin.

lg


----------

